# Bruce's HT system



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

Bruce's Integrated Music and HT System in the Family GreatRoom

*Music System Comnponents:*

*Amplifier:* Parasound 1205A 5 Channel amp (200wpc @4 Ohms) 

*Preamplifier: * Proceed AVP2

*Audio Sources:*


Parasound 1500-C 5 Disc CD player 

Technics SL-D2 Turntable with Grado Blue and Radio Shack phono preamp

*Speakers:* Main L&R are Dynaudio Contour 2.8 towers. 

-These are 2-way systems with the Confidence series tweeter and a 20cm (7.8 in) passive radiator to go with a 20cm (7.8 in) mid-bass driver, and are rated -3dB to 32Hz



*Integrated Video/HT System:*

*TV:* Sony 1080P LCD 40"

*Amplifier:* Parasound 1205A 5 Channel amp (200wpc @4 Ohms)

*Processor:* Proceed AVP2

*Other Speakers (Center, Surrounds, Sub): *


Center is the Dynaudio Contour center

Surrounds are Dynaudio Contour 1.1 mini-monitors.

Subwoofer is an M&K MX-700 powered sub.

*Video Sources: *

Toshiba 3108 DVD player
Toshiba HD-DVD player
Comcast cable
__________________


----------

